
Operation Highjump and the UFO Connection - ColanR
https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/antarctica/antartica11.htm
======
vstuart
Fake News About a Secret Nazi UFO Base In Antarctica Refuses to Die This
researcher at Cambridge has a PhD and still had to take time to prove why the
Nazi Antarctic UFO base is a hoax.

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/nz53eq/fake-news-
about-a-...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/nz53eq/fake-news-about-a-
secret-nazi-ufo-base-in-antarctica-refuses-to-die)

* Operation Highjump | [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Highjump](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Highjump)

